# How to make spoons



## Ryandumas (Apr 17, 2005)

I am hoping to find out how to make fishing spoons. I know you can buy spoon blanks. But what I'm looking for is how to make it from scratch. Such as the type of metal, tools, shape, sources to buy the parts and more. If you have any info that would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I think it would be a lot more trouble than it would be worth but years ago, we made Walleye spoons at work. We used stainless steel sheet stock approx .020 thick. We made a blanking die to cut out the blanks and pierce the holes. We then had another die to form the metal to the proper shape. We used a small punch press to blank and stamp the parts. Shoot a little primer/paint and walla, go catch some fish! I worked with a bunch of metal model makers who were experienced at die fabrication. It would be quite difficult to do without any experience. Heres a link to a site that talks a bit about it. http://www.make-your-own-fishing-lures.com/fishing-spoons.html


----------

